# Sharpening blades?



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

I just ordered an angle grinder so I could sharpen my blades. Spent as much as the rental center charges to sharpen my three gator blades for my Toro Recycler, so seemed like a good option.

Been watching videos of people using everything from files, to the sharpening stone drill bit, to angle grinders, to bench grinders... and wanted to see what everyone uses.

Also, will I need a jig or guide for my angle grinder? Or can I sharpen freehand?


----------



## Jsnow385 (Sep 20, 2019)

I just use an angle grinder and all by hand, grew up on a hay farm sharpening our cutters, the jigs would make it a lot easier I am sure.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Just do it by hand and then balance it on one of the little cone wobble balancers. Good to go!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If I were sharpening rotary mower blades on a regular basis, I would get an All American Sharpener.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

angle grinder with a 40 or 60 grit flap disc.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

My first freehand attempt at sharpening my HRX blades was quite an awakening. I butchered the crap out of them! It didn't help that I was using a regular grinding wheel that was bouncing all over the place while I was attempting to hold it still with the other. At the least get a vice, don't do what I did. :roll:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

corneliani said:


> My first freehand attempt at sharpening my HRX blades was quite an awakening. I butchered the crap out of them! It didn't help that I was using a regular grinding wheel that was bouncing all over the place while I was attempting to hold it still with the other. At the least get a vice, don't do what I did. :roll:


A vice is the most important thing when sharpening a blade. I do not have a problem holding an angle with a hand held grinder or even a file. But if a blade is reacting to the pressure I put on the blade and going off angle or bouncing around. No good.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Definitely use a flap disc!!


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Flap disc as well back when I did it myself. I drop them at a sharpening place now.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@GrassDaddy did a review on the All American Sharpener and I think he was pretty happy with it. Might be worth it and make it easy enough where you could do it a few times a year.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> angle grinder with a 40 or 60 grit flap disc.


This is what I use. I secure the blade to an outside bench with a ratcheting clamp and do the damn thing. The flap disc really makes a huge difference.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I use my 4x36 bench belt sander and 60 grit zirconia belt.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I use an angle grinder with flap wheel. Works great. I put one end of the blade over the edge of the porch and step on the other end to hold it Whatever you do - make sure to grind away from any porch/concrete so you don't get rust stains from the metal dust.

I have a magnamatic balancer that works awesome. Can't imagine trying to use one of those little plastic cones and having any accuracy or repeatability but I never tried one. Seems like the nail on the wall method would work better than the plastic cone.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I use a flap disc like this


I've also noticed blades quality has a lot to do with it as well. When I switched to Oregon blades on my John Deere I haven't had to sharpen them one time last year.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> angle grinder with a 40 or 60 grit flap disc.


Big fan of this method myself. Use it with a compressor. Lighter and easier to control, conservative way that doesn't remove a whole lot of metal at once.


----------

